# Synthetic vs. Regular oil



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

OK, here's a simple question from a new GTO owner with 598 miles on the odometer.

I am ready to do my first oil change. Which is better, synthetic or regular motor oil? I know that synthetic is pricey, so oil changes will cost more. Is the difference really worth it, if I plan on changing the oil ever 2000 miles or so?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Mobil 1. C5's come from factory. Have run it religously on my '93Z28, '02SS

Good on 'ya to get the dino oil out at 500. You'll be surprised at all the metal on the magnetic drain plug. On the 2nd change you'll have only a little sludge and metal and by the 3rd it's gone.


----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

I am a firm believer in full synthetic oil, I have used it in my 94 must gt 98 explorer and in my 99 corvette as is required by GM! I have never had engine problems with any of these cars, they drained very clear also not blackish like dino oil! On the mustang and explorer changed oil every 5000 miles and am sure I could have left it in longer. On the corvette I just change it when the car tells me, so far that has been a low of 3600 mi to 4400 miles but I get stuck in massive traffic jams every day in LA If it costs $25 more per change and you Change every 5000 miles it would cost you an extra $500 over 100,000 miles cheap insurance. Don't use up natural resourses by changing oil every 2000 mi I have read that synthetic oils last for 18000 miles on oil tests before they break down! But I do not want to accumulate dirt for that long don't know how long filters last! Its mobil 1 for my fiancee's Gto every 5000 miles.
Robert


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

I used Mobil 1 religiously in my Grand National, skipped it in my plain ol Blazer, but after re-reading the material, am putting it in my GTO.

Has anybody waited for the GTO to signal it was time to change the oil? Any correspondence to miles? I think the manual says something about it going on #hours, and load, etc. I wasn't real keen about the way you tell the computer that you changed the oil - it involves pressing the gas pedal down "slowly" (with the engine off). How slow is "slowly"? Nothing seemed to happen when I followed the instructions, I mean, no indication that it reset...

---Larry


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

As I said on another forum (LS1gto.com) you should use synth. instead of regular natural engine oil. Why? Because regular oil has sulfur containing compunds in it which occur naturally. At the combustion chamber there is combustion and it gets preety hot in there. Gasoline combustion will produce water and carbon monoxide. The oil will also be present and its sulfur containing compounds will oxidize to sulfuric and sulfurous acids which by themselves and in the presence of water will corrode your engine to cause guess what...pitting (those nasty liitle pores which break down your engine, piston rings and all. So you should flush your engine with some cheap synthetic and a cheap oil filter and then put in your Mobil 1 and a nice oil filter like the KN which has a nice flow capacity with a valve to aid in cold starting your car. 

Don't be cheap on your goat and change the oil every 3 mo.'s or 3000 miles religiously. I use M1 because it is what GM recommends, period.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Completed first oil change*

I completed the first oil change Friday evening, and it seemed to go OK. The skid plate is a bit of a hassle, and the oil filter sure is in a tight location. THe GTO is full of Mobil 1 and a new Fram filter, with 1098 miles.


----------



## leaftye (Oct 11, 2004)

Mobil 1 5W/30 is less than $24 for a case of 6 at CostCo, and for the past 2 years has always been in stock at the locations in Albuquerque, NM.


----------

